# Ausztralia



## Melitta (2013 November 28)

*Hogyan lettünk kukabúvárok Ausztráliában?*

Ausztráliai beszámolónk első részében elmeséltük, hogyan lehet a világnak ezen a fertályán házfelügyelni, koszt-kvártélyért dolgozni, vadkempingezni, fillérekből berendezni a lakásunkat vagy összeállítani a ruhatárunkat. A folytatásból kiderül, milyen kincsek rejlenek a szemetes konténerek alján, hogy lehet olcsón közlekedni, és megtudhatjuk, milyen az élet fejjel lefelé. 

Világ körüli kerékpárutunk ausztráliai szakaszán hamar megtanultuk, hogyan lehet elkerülni a magas árakat. Most eláruljuk azt is: kukáztunk! Mi sem hittük volna, hogy eljutunk idáig, mert hát ennyire azért nem vagyunk megszorulva, ám végül mégiscsak megtörtént. Cseppet sem bánjuk, hogy kipróbáltuk, sőt, maradandó, tanulságos élmény volt.

*Kukapatkányok kontra fogyasztók*
A gazdag, fejlett fogyasztói társadalom velejárója a sok szabály és a belőlük következő pazarlás. Az élelmiszerboltokban a szigorú szabályozás miatt mindent kidobnak, ami esetleg problémát okozhat a vásárlónak, és így az üzletnek is. Ilyenek például az aznap lejáró, de már leárazva sem eladható termékek, a sérült csomagolásúak, a csak párban vagy csomagban kínált dolgok, melyeket a tudatlan vásárló felbontott, aztán a pénztárnál nem tudták lehúzni a kódot. Vagy azok az áruk, amelyeket a hűtőpultról vettek le a vásárlók, aztán meggondolták magukat, és a pénztár előtt kitették egy hűtetlen pultra. Ezek az élelmiszerek – sokszor messze a lejárati dátumuktól, gyakran még hidegen, lehűtve, vagy épp frissen, forrón, érintetlen, zárt csomagolásban – ott hevernek az üzletek mögötti konténerekben.

Az Északi Területeken található Katherine-ben történt meg velünk, hogy egyik este gondoltunk egyet, és meglátogattuk az egyik ilyen konténert. Mikor megérkeztünk, egy rendőrautó kanyarodott ki az utcából, aztán több bolti alkalmazott ült le tőlünk 10 méterre a padkára dohányozni. Reggel észrevettük, hogy pont a fejünk felett volt egy térfigyelő kamera is, de mégsem szólt ránk senki a félórás művelet alatt.

Egyetlen egy _dumpster rats_ (kukapatkányok) megjegyzést kaptunk az egyik munkából távozó, idős hölgy alkalmazottól. Neki majdnem visszaszóltam az övéhez hasonló hangsúlyban, hogy _consumers_, vagyis fogyasztók, de aztán türtőztettem magam, hisz jobb nem felbőszíteni senkit, nem keresni a bajt egy idegen országban.






A zsákmány, amit mi és a barátaink négy napig ettünk

Fotó: Harkányi Árpád
És hogy miért volt olyan nagy tapasztalat mindez? Mert a fél óra gumikesztyűben való turkálás után annyi élelmiszerrel tértünk haza a szállásunkra, hogy majd leszakadtak a súly alatt a bringás táskáink. Kezdők lévén nem mertünk mindenhez hozzányúlni, csak olyan termékeket hoztunk el, amelyeknek légmentesen zárt, sértetlen volt a csomagolása. A zsákmány a következőkből állt: két kiló krumpli, 1 kg sajt, almák, 1 kg görög joghurt, 1 liter ivójoghurt, krémsajt, több liter tej, másfél kiló bacon, prémiumsonkák, gyümölcslevek és még sok egyéb apróság.

Amit otthagytunk, az ennél sokkal több volt, egy hatalmas tálca csirkecomb, egész sült grillcsirke, 10 kg rizs, és még sorolhatnánk. Még egy óriási kutyakajás zsákot is láttunk, pedig a kutyának aztán tényleg mindegy, hogy szakadt zacskóból kapja-e a vacsorát vagy épből. Mi, emberek komplikáltak vagyunk, a szakadt zacskó nem eladó, a dolgozók pedig biztos nem vihetik haza, vagy nem is akarják, hisz milyen alávaló dolog lenne az?





Kukabúvárkodás közben. A búvárszemüveget persze csak a vicc és a fotó kedvéért vettük fel

Fotó: Harkányi árpád
Csodálkoztunk, hogy a városban amúgy éjjel-nappal céltalanul kószáló őslakosok miért nem járnak rá a kukákra. Később megtudtuk ennek az okát: házakat, lakhatást és komoly összegű rendszeres segélyeket kapnak, mintegy kárpótlás gyanánt azért, mert a fehér ember annak idején elvette a földjüket, a megélhetésüket, és lerombolta a kultúrájukat és ki tudja, hány tízezer éve folytatott életmódjukat.

Egy aussie állampolgár, ha nem dolgozik, és mindenféle ürügyekre hivatkozva – például túl messze van a munkahely – nem vállalja el a neki felkínált munkát, akár élete végéig megkapja a heti 300 dolláros (cirka 60 ezer forint) munkanélküli segélyt. Állítólag vannak családok, amelyek generációk óta így élnek, őket hívja a rendkívül változatos ausztráliai szleng _dole bludger_nek, azaz körülbelül segélyleső naplopónak.

Amikor egy ausztrál barátunkkal arról vitatkoztunk, vajon helyes-e ez az intézkedés, ő azzal érvelt mellette, hogy cserébe viszont szinte ismeretlen fogalom az országban a nyereségvágyból elkövetett erőszakos bűncselekmény. Azoknak, akik más országokban bűnözők lennének, itt eszükbe sem jut törvénytelenséget elkövetni. Boldog _dole bludger_ek, egész nap ülnek a tévé előtt, és söröznek.





Az ausztrálokat néha még az angolok sem értik, annyira fura az akcentusuk, és sajátosak a kifejezéseik

Fotó: Harkányi Árpád
Honnan ez az irgalmatlan nagy jólét, hogy még Brisbane leglepukkantabbnak kikiáltott utcájában is tele vannak a kertek úszómedencével? Ausztrália dúskál a nyersanyagokban és a fosszilis energiahordozókban, a legjövedelmezőbb iparág a bányászat, és óriási az export. Az így nyert javakat pedig talán itt osztják el a legegyenletesebben a polgárok között. Nem véletlen, hogy a fél világ ide akar vándorolni, ami miatt sokat szigorodott a bevándorlási politikájuk az elmúlt években.

Visszatérve kicsit a kukázásunkra, aznap este még hosszasan beszélgettünk Zitával. Egyrészt szomorúak voltunk, mert az előző két évben megjártuk Ázsia nagyon szegény vidékeit is, ahol egy nagyobb család hetekig elélt volna azon a 10 kiló rizsen, amit itt minden rossz érzés nélkül kihajítottak a kukába, csak mert kiszakadt a zsák sarka. Annak személyes megtapasztalása, hogy mekkora különbség van az emberek, országok életminősége között, megdöbbentett és elkeserített minket. Másrészt, ha ez így működik egész Ausztráliában és Új-Zélandon, akkor jó dolgunk lesz az utazás során. Nemcsak hogy jó minőségű ételekhez jutunk hozzá, amelyeket amúgy nem engedhetnénk meg magunknak, hanem ezzel még a környezetünknek is jót teszünk.

A Katherine-ben talált ételeket egyébként mi és az akkori barátaink négy napig ettük, és senkinek semmilyen baja nem lett. Meglepődtünk az ausztrálok nyitott hozzáállásán is. Az egyik vendéglátónk például azt mondta, miközben együtt faltuk a kukában talált és nála kisütött krumplit, hogy igazából ő is gondolt már a kukabúvárkodásra, csak az a baj, hogy mindenki ismeri őt a városban, mert ő az állatorvos, és hát furcsán néznének rá.

De találkoztunk olyan olasz sráccal is – együtt tettünk meg vele 600 kilométert – aki nálunk sokkal profibban űzte a kukabúvárkodást. Amikor elmondtuk neki, miért van nálunk az ötdolláros összehajtható hűtőtáska, amikor különben minden gramm súly számít tekerés közben, csak sorolta a saját dumpster diving élményeit.

*Kalandvágy és rugalmasság*
Ha igazán spórolni szeretnénk Ausztráliában, talán a közlekedés területén kell a leglazábbnak lennünk, mert bár a benzin nem olyan drága, mint odahaza, de az utazás általában nagyon sokba kerül, és a távolságok nagyságrendekkel nagyobbak, mint otthon. A stoppolás sok államban illegálisnak számít, de ha ezt nem az út szélén állva, a klasszikus módon tesszük, hanem benzinkutakon, útszéli pihenőhelyeken megkérdezzük az amúgy legtöbbször igen barátságos és közvetlen, segítőkész sofőröket, hogy elvinnének-e egy darabon, akkor nincs az a rendőr, aki bele tudna vagy bele akarna kötni a dologba.





Így stoppolni elvileg nem minden ausztrál államban szabad

Fotó: Harkányi Árpád
Bár vannak régi legendák egy sorozatgyilkosról, azért általánosságban elmondható, hogy Ausztrália az egyik legbiztonságosabb és legbarátságosabb ország az egész Földön. Miközben a keleti parton bicikliztünk, többször megtörtént velünk, hogy csak úgy megszólítottak minket a kíváncsi aussie-k, és ezeknek a beszélgetéseknek nemegyszer meghívás lett a vége.

Két kezünkön nem tudjuk megszámolni, hányszor laktunk utazás közben egy-két napotcouchsurfinggel vagy annak a kerékpártúrás változatával, a warmshowerrel ausztráloknál, és ezekből a vendégségekből mindig fantasztikus beszélgetések és történetek kerekedtek, mint ahogy a spontán meghívásokból is. Nem gondoltuk volna, de az ausztrál rettentő barátságos, közvetlen, jólelkű, segítőkész nép. Bár dúskálnak az anyagi javakban, nem váltak túlzottan zárkózottá vagy materialistává, és ezt jó megtapasztalni.

Hogy a stoppolásnál maradjunk, ez egy viszonylag könnyű, gyors és érdekes módja az utazásnak, csak némi kalandvágy és rugalmasság kell hozzá. Cserébe nemcsak ingyen, hanem barátokat szerezve és emberi történeteket megismerve juthatunk el a célállomásunkra. Ráadásul mi magunk is segítünk ezzel a sofőrön. Mint már írtam, a távolságok hatalmasak ebben a kontinensnyi országban, és a minket megsegítő teherautósofőrt sok unalomban eltöltött órától vagy akár naptól mentjük meg, ha vele tartunk a hosszú útján.





Greg öt perc várakozás után vett fel kettőnket biciklistül, két napig utaztunk együtt 2000 kilométeren át

Fotó: Harkányi Árpád
Extrém eset, de velünk egyszer megtörtént, hogy mindössze öt perc stoppolás után megállt nekünk egy „truckie”, vagyis egy teherautós. Gregoryval két teljes napig utaztunk együtt. A költöztetésből hazatérő üres konténerben aludtunk éjszaka, és könnyedén, sérülésmentesen el tudtuk helyezni benne a kerékpárjainkat is. Több, mint kétezer kilométert tettünk meg együtt, ezalatt ő nagy szenvedéllyel mesélt az országáról, az ausztrál szlengről, a szokásokról, a tájról, az állatvilágról, a növényzet vidékenkénti változásairól és az emberekről.

Annyira belefeledkezett a történeteibe, hogy egyszer még a _bloody diesel_ből, vagyis az átkozott dízelből is kifogytunk. Néhány óráig várakoztunk az út szélén, mígnem egy _bushie_, vagyis egy vidéki farmer ki nem segített minket egy kanna üzemanyaggal. Greg ezután egészen a brisbane-i címünkig vitt minket.

*Csak a bal oldali közlekedést kell megszokni*
Aki ennél valamivel szervezettebb, kevésbé spontán utazásra vágyik, annak is megvannak a lehetőségei. Az egyik legnagyobb ausztrál busztársaságnál, a Greyhoundnál akár 25 ezer kilométeres éves bérletet is válthatunk, persze megkérik az árát rendesen.

Sok _gap year_en lévő, vagyis a középiskola és az egyetem között kihagyott szabad évében_ Working Holiday Visá_val ideutazó, itt dolgozó és kalandozgató nyugati fiatal vásárol egy-két ezer dollárért régi mikrobuszokat az előző évi társaitól. Őhozzájuk is be tudunk társulni _liftie_-nek, vagyis utasnak, így az üzemanyagköltségen megosztozva mindketten jól járunk.





Sok Ausztráliába látogató nyugati fiatal vesz használt mikrobuszt, amit aztán guruló otthonának rendez be

Fotó: Harkányi Árpád
Ezeket a lehetőségeket nem csak a Backpacker Hostelek üzenő falaira kirakott hirdetések formájában találhatjuk meg, hanem az interneten is. Ausztráliában abszolút első ilyen téren a Gumtree, egy ingyenes apróhirdetési portál, ahol nem csak tárgyakat adhatunk-vehetünk, hanem _rideshare_-elhetünk is, vagyis megoszthatjuk az autónkat és a benzinköltséget az előbb említett módon.

Jó példa az ausztrálok elképesztő jófejségére, hogy amikor feladtunk egy hirdetést, hogy Mount Isa-ból Brisbane-be keresünk fuvart, akkor pár napon belül kaptunk egy SMS-t, és amikor felhívtuk a fickót, hogy megkérdezzük, mennyivel szálljunk be a benzinköltségbe, csak kinevetett, hogy hagyjuk már, örül, ha segíthet.

Aki még ennél is szervezettebben és szabadabban szeretne utazni, annak is van ötletünk. Ausztráliában rengeteg a lakókocsis, a lakókocsit pedig bérelni is lehet, és még úgy is, hogy X. városban felvesszük, és Y. városban letesszük a járgányt. Mivel a munkabérek igen magasak, a cégek a lakókocsik következő szükséges helyre való szállítását úgy oldják meg, hogy feltesznek a weboldalaikra úgynevezett relocation listákat, ami annyit jelent, hogy jelképes összegért, napi egy dollárért vissza kell hajtanunk az autóval oda, ahol azt a következő igazi bérlő használni fogja.

Néha még a benzinköltségbe is beszállnak pár száz dollárral, és általában 3-5 napra kapjuk meg a lakóautókat, ami alatt néha fél Ausztrálián keresztül kell hajtanunk, de pár napot mindig lehet hosszabbítani. Ha mondjuk hatan váltjuk egymást a vezetésben, mert akkora autót kaptunk, hogy ennyien beleférünk, akkor se anyagiakban, se vezetésben nem lesz megterhelő az utazás. Ez nekünk, magyaroknak is abszolút legális és járható út lehet, mert nem számít munkának, hiszen mi vesszük a szolgáltatást egy dollárért naponta. A magyar jogsival az első három hónapban gond nélkül vezethetünk az országban, csak az automata váltót és a bal oldali közlekedést kell megszoknunk.

*Az igazi élmények ingyen vannak, mégis megfizethetetlenek*
Édesapám nagy álma volt gyerekkoromban a lakóautóval való világjárás. Most pár napra megvalósíthattam volna az álmát, de végül – némi tanakodás után – maradtunk a biciklizésnél. Nem bántuk meg, mert így is fantasztikus élményekkel gazdagodtunk.





A legszebb élményeinkért soha nem kellett belépődíjat fizetnünk

Fotó: Harkányi Árpád
_Down Under –_ így is nevezik az ausztrálok a kontinensüket, mert hát Ausztrália az egyenlítő alatt van, és ha az északi féltekéről nézzük, itt minden „fejjel lefelé” van. Azokat a helyeket pedig, amelyek távol vannak a várostól, ahol még mindig a természet az úr, és nem a civilizáció, _outback_nek hívják. Ezt mi magyarul csak úgy mondanánk, az Isten háta mögött. Az ausztrál outbacken az ilyen naplementék, mint például ez, mind ingyen voltak, és a végén mégis megfizethetetlen élményt nyújtottak.

Harkányi Árpád|Zárug Anna Zita


----------

